# two handle to single tub and shower conversion



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

What brand conversion plates are people using to go from 2 or 3 handle tub and shower valves to single handle shower valves?


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Moen makes a decent one but they all look gaudy and too big you can tell it was converted. I try to upsell into a complete remodel and do the job right!


----------



## plumbrsteve (Jan 16, 2010)

*2H to SH*

smitty plates work but yea they look bad, OK for rentals, I always try to talk em into just rebuilding 2 handle valves, easy to fix, good volume, rugged, reliable, just not sexy.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Symmons or Delta.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

I use smitty's. Not the prettiest things in the world but they get the job done:yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plumbingpaul said:


> Moen makes a decent one but they all look gaudy and too big you can tell it was converted. I try to upsell into a complete remodel and do the job right!


 
I use Pasco ones because of the lower prices. The Moens are nicer and quite a bit more $$ but they all look bad. I try to only use them on rentals. When these situations arise, it makes me wish I was more proficient at tile. I would like to be able to offer an entirely new surround but I'm not that good...




yet. 






Paul


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

moen i have used delta a time or 2


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've usually use the Smitty as a get by, but I have used Wolverine Brass a time or two.
Funny thing is in Section 8 rentals, the tenant LOVE the Smitty plate because it is shiny. I put in a two tone Wolverine brass faucet in a Section 8 a few years ago and the tenant thought I was "hookin' them up" because their faucet was "gold n' 'plat-num'":thumbup:


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I've usually use the Smitty as a get by, but I have used Wolverine Brass a time or two.
> Funny thing is in Section 8 rentals, the tenant LOVE the Smitty plate because it is shiny. I put in a two tone Wolverine brass faucet in a Section 8 a few years ago and the tenant thought I was "hookin' them up" because their faucet was "gold n' 'plat-num'":thumbup:


Right on! Thats almost as good as gold tooth up front!


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I use the Moen plates myself. I used to use the Pasco ones because they were cheaper, but every time I installed one, I'd end up with cuts on my fingers from the sharp edges.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

delta for me 

i like the looks and have used many it fits with their faucets well


----------

